# Radon ZR Team 7.0(2014)



## ipodmac23 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Markdierk (7. Oktober 2013)

Wie ich schon in einem anderen Threat erwähnt habe, ist das Bike sicher eine gute Wahl. Ich persönlich würde 1000 Euro investieren und auf folgende Komponenten achten: Schaltung SLX/XT/X7 Gabel: Reba und eventuell Bremse SLX/XT oder wenigstens eine Elixir 3. 
Wenn du kein 29er willst, musst du wohl bei der Konkurenz schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipodmac23 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ne reba gabel ist schon  dran unzwar die reba rl mit pushlock und die deore xt schaltung ist auch schon dran.
Was sagst du zur vorhandenden bremse ist diese wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen??hier nen link zum bike 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-7-0_id_25083_.htm

Danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Markdierk (10. Oktober 2013)

Hey, naja die Bremsen ansich kenne ich nicht, ich denke aber man fährt mit Shimano Bremsen ganz gut, vorallem im niedrigen Preissegment. Das XT Schaltwerk ist eben das typische, überall pratizierte Geblende, Kurbel und Co sind gruppenlos bzw von der Deore Reihe. 
An dem Bike wirst du sicher Spaß haben, ich würde wie gesagt ein Bike für 1000 Euro kaufen, dann wäre die Bremse auf Elixir 3 oder SLX Niveau und auch Kurbel und Co aus der SLX/XT Reihe. Die Laufräder denke ich mal sind alle akzeptabel, da wird kaum ein Unterschied sein.

*Edit, wenn ich mal so ganz fix drüber schau, scheinen die Zeiten doch vorbei zu sein, in denen man für 1000 Euro fast eine ganze XT Austattung bekommt. Eventuell würde ich mal in den Outlets der Bikehersteller schauen und ein Bike der letzten Jahre bwz des letzten Jahres ergattern

*Edit2: Gerade wenn du auf das Geld achten musst und kein Spielraum hast, dann schlag zu, ich will nur sagen, dass man sich eventuell noch einmal umschauen könnte und dann eben auf die genannten Sachen achten kann. Wäre dann aber wie gesagt entweder teurer oder man müsste im Outlet schauen. Mir war damals schon klar, dass ich mein Bike sehr viel benutzen werde und das ganze für mich auch eindeutig ein Sport ist, in den ich auch etwas mehr investieren will. Ich hatte mir als erstes Bike das ZR Team 7.0 geholt, das hatte damals (2010?!) noch 1000 Euro gekostet und war bis auf Kassette und Schalthebel (SLX) voll mit XT Teilen, einer Reba und einer Formula RX bestückt. Das Bike läuft heute noch einwandfrei, auch wegen den robusten Komponenten


----------



## OliverKaa (10. Oktober 2013)

Mal zum vergleich ist halt ein 26":

http://www.zeg.com/online-shop/prod...-Rahmenhoehe-46-cm-guenstig.html?detail=specs


----------



## ipodmac23 (10. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Antworten, ich plane das Bike wenn überhaupt erst im Sommer zu holen, dann wird es doch bestimmt keine Outlets mehr geben oder?
Das Bulls find ich irgendwie "komisch" in der Form. Gefällt mir einfach nicht. Und meine Eltern würden es zu teuer finden:/ die 849 sind Schmerzensgrenze auch wenn ich und Verwandte was dazugeben.
Das Radon ist doch auch ein 26 Zoller oder?? Und sind damit auch Sprünge möglich? Weil bei mir gibts einen kleinen Trail für MTB´s bei der meine Laufräder des Spezialieced schon sehr gelitten haben.(billige Laufräder glaube ich) Die sprünge sind so unter 50cm hoch oder so. Hab nicht nachgemessen
Und wenn ich mir das Radon kaufe, könnte ich doch einfach die Bremsen süäter nachrüsten wenn ich wieder Geld hab. Und die SLX scheint ja recht gut zu sein, aber wenn ich suche um sie zu kaufen finde ich sie immer ohne Bremsscheibe/n ist das normal so?? wie z.b. hier
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a101223/slx-scheibenbremse-br-m675-b-set.html Wäre das überhaupt die Richtige?


----------



## Markdierk (10. Oktober 2013)

Das Bulls Modell ansich wäre ne Alternative, da steht aber weder Modelljahr dabei, noch passt das Bild. Das Radon ist ein 26 Zoll, ja. Bremsen kannst du ohne Probleme nachrüsten, ja. Mit den richtigen Adaptern passt das. Darum kümmerst dich, wenn es so weit ist ^^ ... Mit dem Springen ist so ein Ding. Der Bike wird dir bei einem Sprüngchen sicher nicht kaputt gehen, eine Freigabe dafür hast du aber nicht und musst dann eben die Konsequenzen tragen, wenn danach das Laufrad eiert  Wenn du dann auf einer Tour ein kleinen Absatz fahren willst, geht das sicherlich klar.


----------



## ipodmac23 (10. Oktober 2013)

ich glaube ich werde noch sparen damit ich mir dann gleich nen tourenfully kaufen kann, welches ich dann immer wieder verbessere, wie z.b. das radon skeen 8.0 oder das cube ams 130 race/pro. Gibt es bei Radon nachdem Sommer auch Outlets wie bei Cube bei denen die Bikes stark reduziert sind??(z.b. beim skeen) Wenn ja würde ich dann daruaf warten


----------



## Markdierk (11. Oktober 2013)

Ja, gibt es. Nach Jahreshalbzeit haben die meisten Hersteller gute Rabatte auf ihren Modellen. Natürlich nur die Modelle, welche nicht vergriffen sind. Ich würde nicht darauf bauen, dass z.b. ein 2000 Euro AM in Größe M in Outlet ist. Die Skeens waren aber glaube ich sehr oft runtergesetzt und verfügbar.


----------



## ipodmac23 (11. Oktober 2013)

ok danke für die Auskunft noch fahre ich mit meinem alten Specialized aber ich hoffe ich komme damit noch bis zum nächsten Sommer/Herbst:/


----------

